# Looking For Documentation



## aarockhill (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all... We have just bought an Outback (2005 21RS) after years of tenting it and we are really excited to get camping. However, the previous owner did not have any documentation other than an owners manual that could be downloaded off the internet and we've never had a travel trailer before. This owners manual quite often refers to system specific documentation that was included in a "unit packet" that we do not have (like brakes, stove, refrigerator,etc...).

Does anyone know where we could hopefully recover some or all of this information? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Good luck!









We bought our trailer new and the "specific documentation" you're referencing turned out to be a thin pamphlet that was very general and applied to several different varients of equipment----very unhelpful. On the bright side







I was able to learn more about the trailer using the collective experiences of the wonderful people who frequent this site. I suggest you take a look through the mods and issues sections, as they'll tell you all you need to know about your trailer. If you have questions, this is a GREAT place to ask them, no matter how simple they may seem. People here are always happy to help!

Have fun with it!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Andy R ...

When we picked up our old trailer (2005 23RS) the dealer handed us a 4 inch hard back three ring binder that came to him from Outback... it included all the warranty and instruction books for everything inside the trailer...

Maybe that's what you're talking about -- unfortunately once that's lost I think its gone ...

I think the only way to recover this is to hit the internet and look up each individual piece you are interested in .... or come to a rally and let everyone tell you all about it ...


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Try here bottom of page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.keystonerv.com/?page=service


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to outbackers and where are u located there are always get togethers aka rallies where u can see the other outbacks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Andy, are you still looking for this information? If so, please PM me.
Cj


----------

